# A text and letter.



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

Glad to report the hospital has got back to me.March 25 th at 09-00 or three hours either side,someone will ring me to find out how I am getting on.Well no pain at all,but and I kid you not the swelling changed shape,I think with sitting down for long periods the fluid settles,so I am going to suggest they put a needle into the scrotum and draw it off,then see if it flows back over a few months,I dont fancy surgery and being off six weeks,what they do about the little hernia higher up I have no idea,that might need a scan to see how it's going,anyway roll o on 25th.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Glad to report the hospital has got back to me.March 25 th at 09-00 or three hours either side,someone will ring me to find out how I am getting on.Well no pain at all,but and I kid you not the swelling changed shape,I think with sitting down for long periods the fluid settles,so I am going to suggest they put a needle into the scrotum and draw it off,then see if it flows back over a few months,I dont fancy surgery and being off six weeks,what they do about the little hernia higher up I have no idea,that might need a scan to see how it's going,anyway roll o on 25th.


Possibly a blocked duct? Cannot remember the details now but I was told it was a simple op to fix it. Irritation caused by friction on one testicle. Told just to make sure I kept it dry and to do this I used the hairdrier to make sure rather than just a towel and the swelling vanished. It must have been cleared by the heat but seemed to fix itself with no explanation from medics.


----------

